# Testosterone + Anavar First Cycle Results (with pics)



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi everyone.

Here are my results from a 20 week test with 8 weeks Anavar at the end.

My aim was to gain weight, and I was eating around 4000kcal per day.

The cycle:

Weeks 1-4: test prop 100mg/e2d

Weeks 1-20: test cyp 500mg/w

Weeks 1-20: Aromasin 12.5mg/eod

Weeks 12-20: Anavar 100mg/d



As labs, I used Viper Labs for test cyp and Fuerza for the var and prop.

Bodyweight: 80kg -> 88kg

Bench (x6): 90kg ->105kg [yes, my bench is **** i know..]

Squat (x6): 155kg -> 180kg

Pictures: (apologies for not having proper "before" pics)

This is the most recent before starting the cycle, just at the end of a cut:



This one is a better picture, but before the cut. Gives a better image of the amount of muscle I had, although my bf% is higher here:



This is week 10: (slightly pumped an hour after back training)



And this pic was taken after week 20 (THE "AFTER" PICS): Here my muscles are cold, no pump at all. They do look a lot bigger and veiny after a workout, thanks to Anavar.



Sorry for the pictures, I'm really careful trying to make my pics unrecognisable.. Next time I'll make them all like the last pic I promise 

I feel like the cycle was successfull, except I could have eaten more! After week 16 I was not gaining anymore weight..

Next cycle will be a cutting cycle in about 4 weeks..


----------



## pellepalle (May 16, 2012)

How is your PCT like?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You've def put some chunk on mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

L

K


----------



## YogiBear (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like you have added some noticable mass

how is recovery from a 20 week cycle ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice gains mate well done!

180kg x6 squat is not to be sniffed at!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks good, minimal fat gain which is ideal


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

looking good matey


----------



## NorthernTrainer (Apr 9, 2013)

Solid gains mate. Never ever thought of running Anavar on a bulk.

What you going to run for cutting cycle?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

NorthernTrainer said:


> Solid gains mate. Never ever thought of running Anavar on a bulk.
> 
> What you going to run for cutting cycle?


drol and deca :lol:

good gains op


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Impressive gains mate.. definitely been throwing some heavy arse weights around!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> drol and deca :lol:
> 
> good gains op


I cut up nicely on that stack!


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Cheers everyone!



YogiBear said:


> Looks like you have added some noticable mass
> 
> how is recovery from a 20 week cycle ?


I'm on TRT luckily so no PCT needed.



NorthernTrainer said:


> Solid gains mate. Never ever thought of running Anavar on a bulk.
> 
> What you going to run for cutting cycle?


Yeah it's not the most common. I wanted to add something to the end of my cycle, as around week 12 I felt like my gains started to slow down. I'm on Accutane so d-bols etc sounded a bit too harsh for my liver. The reason I tried Fuerza Anavar was also to find out if it works, so I can then use it for cutting too. I was hoping to add a few more kilos at the end with the var but it wasn't really the right substance. At least I dont have much water weight 

For cutting I've planned:

Week 1-4 test prop 100mg/eod

Week 1-4 mast prop 100mg/eod

Week 1-16 test cyp 500mg/vk

Week 1-16 mast ena 400mg/vk

Week 8-16 anavar 100mg/ed

Week 1-16 aromasin 12.5mg/eod


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

aromasin needs to be dosed daily as its half life is short....


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

tommygunnz said:


> aromasin needs to be dosed daily as its half life is short....


I remember doing some research and seeing people arguing about this. The conclusion seemed to be that it's ok to take eod or even e2d as even though the half life is short, the estrogen reducing effect is longer. This was said to be because it's a "suicide inhibitor" so once the enzymes have been lowered, estrogen will stay low for a while before getting back up.

However I can't find the source for this at the moment, so if you have some more information I'd be glad to learn!


----------



## pellepalle (May 16, 2012)

Was the Fuerza prop any good?


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

pellepalle said:


> Was the Fuerza prop any good?


Can't say mate, it was my first time using prop so I'm not really sure. I started feeling the gains more after about 4 weeks when the Viper cyp started kicking in, so possibly it wasn't that good. It did give me a bit of PIP but less than the one im now (alpha pharma). I was expecting more from prop though so possibly underdosed?


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

@grizzzly good results there bro! looking to run a similar cycle to that but with a dbol kick start. What was your routine like? Calories and macro breakdown would be nice to know as well  . You lost a fair bit of body fat% too was you doing cardio as well?


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

SteveMUFC said:


> @grizzzly good results there bro! looking to run a similar cycle to that but with a dbol kick start. What was your routine like? Calories and macro breakdown would be nice to know as well  . You lost a fair bit of body fat% too was you doing cardio as well?


Cheers  I didn't actually lose much bodyfat, the "before" pic is slightly older than just when I started the cycle. I was a little leaner then, but same amount of muscle I'd say. Only cardio was running to the squat rack before anyone else gets there=D.

My routine was quite basic, I changed it a little sometimes to prioritise lagging bodyparts but a basic split of 4-5. Eg. 1. chest + calves, 2. back, 3. shoulders + abs, 4. arms, 5. legs.

Calories: 4000kcal, Prot: 300g, Carbs: 450-500g, Fat: 90-100g


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good mate great transformation on legs stomach and biceps


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Well done mate


----------



## d4n (Feb 20, 2012)

impressive transformation.

hope the cutting cycle goes as well.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

from 80 to 88 in 6 months? that is 1kg a month. you could of done better without the AAS mate.

don't want to be a pr**k or nothing, but either your gear was fake, or your diet hasn't been on spot at all.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> from 80 to 88 in 6 months? that is 1kg a month. you could of done better without the AAS mate.
> 
> don't want to be a pr**k or nothing, but either your gear was fake, or your diet hasn't been on spot at all.


5 months. I gained probably about 80% of my weight during the first 12-16 weeks, during the last weeks progress was minimal.

Diet: 4000kcal, 300g prot 450-500g carbs 90-100 fat, how would you improve that then? The last weeks I was eating maybe 4300kcal per day but wasn't gaining anymore weight.

Also I've been training for 4 years before the cycle and was not able to gain more muscle naturally really. I was able to gain weight, but that would come with a lot of fat..


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> 5 months. I gained probably about 80% of my weight during the first 12-16 weeks, during the last weeks progress was minimal.
> 
> Diet: 4000kcal, 300g prot 450-500g carbs 90-100 fat, how would you improve that then? The last weeks I was eating maybe 4300kcal per day but wasn't gaining anymore weight.
> 
> Also I've been training for 4 years before the cycle and was not able to gain more muscle naturally really. I was able to gain weight, but that would come with a lot of fat..


I can't settle the diet macros for you, as I have no idea to know what or how you where eating before you started... How have you calculated those macros?

Having good macros, doesn't actually mean that your diet is good for you... Don't get me wrong here, you have gained muscle nicely, but you have been far too long on AAS to only expect a 8kg raise. A propper natty bulk for 5-6 months you could easily achieve 6 to 8kg, and that is not going on a crazy bulk, so either some of the gear was bunk or your diet wasn't as it should.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Well done mate. Good results!


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I can't settle the diet macros for you, as I have no idea to know what or how you where eating before you started... How have you calculated those macros?
> 
> Having good macros, doesn't actually mean that your diet is good for you... Don't get me wrong here, you have gained muscle nicely, but you have been far too long on AAS to only expect a 8kg raise. A propper natty bulk for 5-6 months you could easily achieve 6 to 8kg, and that is not going on a crazy bulk, so either some of the gear was bunk or your diet wasn't as it should.


Before I started I was eating 3500kcal per day, gaining weight slowly, so I increased it to 4000 for the cycle. Macros I calculated using a reliable program.. Also remember, the cycle was test only, (Anavar too yes but that's quite mild for mass building) so massive gains were not expected anyways. I do agree that my test might've been underdosed (?) as I was expecting a little more.

This is how my diet looked like for a day: (All weights are DRY/UNCOOKED)

*Breakfast:*

Greek yoghurt 300g

Blueberries 100g

Oats 160g

*Lunch:*

Chicken breast 200g

Basmati rice 160g

Patak sauce 100g

Vegetables -

*Pre-gym meal:*

Whey 50g

Oats 160g

Banana 120g

*Post workout: *

Recovery XS Protein 25g Carbs 50g

*Dinner: *

Lean beef mince 200g

Wholemeal pasta 80g

Vegetables -

*Evening snack:*

Greek yoghurt 300g

Rapeseed oil 15g

*Pre-bed:*

Casein 30g

Rapeseed oil 15g

____________________________

kCal 4075, Prot 307g, Carbs 484g, Fat 92g


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> Before I started I was eating 3500kcal per day, gaining weight slowly, so I increased it to 4000 for the cycle. Macros I calculated using a reliable program.. Also remember, the cycle was test only, (Anavar too yes but that's quite mild for mass building) so massive gains were not expected anyways. I do agree that my test might've been underdosed (?) as I was expecting a little more.
> 
> This is how my diet looked like for a day: (All weights are DRY/UNCOOKED)
> 
> ...


this has been the diet for the whole 5 months?


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> this has been the diet for the whole 5 months?


For the amounts yes.. Of course I ate other stuff too, salmon, tuna lean ham etc.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> For the amounts yes.. Of course I ate other stuff too, salmon, tuna lean ham etc.


you see that's the problem, your hormone levels are different from when you are natty, so does your metabolism it is constantly evolving according to what you eat... You must keep making small increases on the macros of your diet while on a bulk, so your body won't adapt itself to te food intake, and therefore won't gain as you should.

Always before increasing food intake you should take your measurements of your chest, waist, legs....


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> you see that's the problem, your hormone levels are different from when you are natty, so does your metabolism it is constantly evolving according to what you eat... You must keep making small increases on the macros of your diet while on a bulk, so your body won't adapt itself to te food intake, and therefore won't gain as you should.
> 
> Always before increasing food intake you should take your measurements of your chest, waist, legs....


I actually started with 3500 and worked my way up to about 4250. But for the last 10 weeks my calories remained mostly the same so maybe indeed I should've kept increasing the calories towards the end. I'll keep that in mind for the bulk next autumn 

Now it's time for cutting, just started Sust and Mast ena 2 weeks ago with test prop and mast prop for a kickstart. Eating under 3000kcal, veins are coming up and libido is through the roof


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> I actually started with 3500 and worked my way up to about 4250. But for the last 10 weeks my calories remained mostly the same so maybe indeed I should've kept increasing the calories towards the end. I'll keep that in mind for the bulk next autumn
> 
> Now it's time for cutting, just started Sust and Mast ena 2 weeks ago with test prop and mast prop for a kickstart. Eating under 3000kcal, veins are coming up and libido is through the roof


best luck with it!!

keep posting pics !!!


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Lookin hench bro


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

@grizzzly how did you find Fuerza anavar as I have some for my cycle at end and can't really find Any reviews and came across your thread


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Ripping it up said:


> @grizzzly how did you find Fuerza anavar as I have some for my cycle at end and can't really find Any reviews and came across your thread


Ahh this was a long time ago! I would say Fuerza anavar worked but I'm not sure how accurately it was dosed. I did feel quite strong pumps I remember, even on my jaws sometimes. Also my liver enzymes were elevated when I tested my blood, so they must've contained something!

Didn't get the strenght gains I was hoping for though, if I remember right. Just looked in my stash and found I still have some leftovers from that cycle. I think I'm sending some stuff to Wedinos to get tested soon, I can send one fuerza var there too if that helps? At least you'll know if its winny or var (although batches might vary)


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah if your sending stuff any ways  .. I have heard on other forums there gtg was just after the oils being different thought maybe they may have upped the game a bit. Either way whinny it var suppose it'll just have to do now iv got them lol.  cheers any ways


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Good gains there OP, nice one.


----------

